# Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.​*

Viel wurde ja bereits von uns geschrieben über die drohenden Angelverbote in den AWZ der Nord- und Ostsee, insbesondere Fehmarnbelt.

Da leider die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei versagt haben, mussten aus Reihen normaler Angler der Widerstand organisiert werden.

In Kooperation mit Dienstleistern der Angler kam es dann zu Anglerdemo und Anglerdemo 2.0:
*Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeunde!*

Dazu schafften es die Organisatoren, das Thema auch in den Bundestag zu bringen:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und heute sind wir dann Thema im Deutschen Bundestag.
> 
> Danke Ingrid Pahlmann von der CDU/CSU!



Auch hier waren wieder normale Angler und deren Dienstleister erfolgreicher als der DAFV und seine Landesverbände:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SUPER!!!! Da sollte Frau Dr. als abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete dem DAFV im Bundestag mehr Gewicht verschaffen.
> 
> Dass dies bis heute gescheitert ist, zeigt unter anderem das Interview mit Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte:
> [youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]
> ...



*Nun also kam heute schon die Antwort der Bundesregierung:*
Hier die Antwort der Regierung, die kommen wieder mit allem möglichen (inkl. Dorschbestand, was gar nix mit allgemeinem Angelverbote zu tun hat, und auf hoher See rastenden und fressenden Vögel, die zwar nicht von Tankern, aber von Angelbooten gestört werden - LÄCHERLICH!!) 

















Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 22.06. 2017, 14 Uhr*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Anglerdemo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und heute sind wir dann Thema im Deutschen Bundestag.
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

und was hast Du dir erhofft ?
bzw was hast Du erwartet?


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Das Ende jeglicher Angelei ist somit in Deutschland eingeläutet.

Vorübergehnd dürfen wir noch dort angeln, wo es keine Fische gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*



> bzw was hast Du erwartet?


Nix anderes - nun hoffe ich, dass Verbanditen mal aufwachen und den Jungs von Anglerdemo wirklich und real helfen, statt immer nur den Schwanz einzuziehen..

Die Nachbarländer wird das alles freuen (Dänemark, Polen, Schweden etc.)..

Die werden gerne das Geld deutscher Angler nehmen, die nicht mehr im eigenen Land erwünscht sind..


----------



## Deep Down (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die werden gerne das Geld deutscher Angler nehmen, die nicht mehr im eigenen Land erwünscht sind..



Btw: Unsere regelmässigen Angelurlaube (2x im Jahr) finden nicht mehr an deutschen Stränden oder am Bodden, sondern in Dänemark und Schweden statt! 
So ein Angelurlaub (6 Personen) von einer Woche setzt da schon was für deren Wirtschaft um! Die nehmen unser Geld gerne! In D-Land verzichtet man da offenbar gerne drauf!


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

"so ein Angelurlaub (6 Personen) von einer Woche setzt da schon was für deren Wirtschaft um! Die nehmen unser Geld gerne! In D-Land verzichtet man da offenbar gerne drauf!"

nein, man verzichtet nicht gerne darauf, es wird ihnen genommen.


----------



## vierkant (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Was eine gequirlte Kacke. Mir wird von dem Geschwafel immer übler  :/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

meines Wissens nach ist der Herr Pronold Baustaatssekretär, war wohl der Einzigste, der Zeit und Musse hatte,sich dieser Anfrage zu stellen, aber ob wirklich im Thema .....

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Das hat ihm wohl eher Flasbarth - Ex-NABU Geschäftsführer im Bund, jetzt Staatsekretär  im BMUB - diktiert. 

Da kommt Pronold aus Bayern kaum alleine drauf, würde ich vermuten.

Den musste vielleicht mal was zum Huchen fragen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

*Aktualisierung 22.06. 2017, 14 Uhr*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Anglerdemo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und heute sind wir dann Thema im Deutschen Bundestag.
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Die Argumenation ist, dass die Einschränkung dann einem Verbot gleichkommt!

Sehr gute Stellungnahme von Angeldemo!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Finde ich absolut auch.

Diese SPD-Ministerin Hendricks mit ihrem Staatssekretär Flasbarth (Ex-NABU-GF)  und ihren grünen Kumpels in den Ländern arbeitet echt an der Abschaffung des Angelns durch die Hintertür...

Grade schon wieder Blutdruck und muss aufpassen, weil ich auch an einem Artikel über das Verhalten des DAFV (und Konsorten) in diesem Fall Angelverbote AWZ arbeite, dass ich da nix schreibe, wofür ich in Knast komme (kann also meine ehrliche Meinung nicht öffentlich schreiben).....

Wird morgen oder Samstag wohl fertig sein und veröffenlicht, nehm ich an..


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

@Anglerdemo, 
meine Unterstützung habt ihr weiterhin, wenn auch nur in Form von Geld.
Ich hoffe, ihr bekommt so viel Kohle, dass ihr auch klagen könnt.
Von mir gibt es solange ihr für uns Angler tätig seit jeden Monat 50,-Euro.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

@Thomas,
Hintertür???
Die spazieren gerade frech durch die Haustür


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*



brillendorsch schrieb:


> @anglerdemo,
> meine unterstützung habt ihr weiterhin, wenn auch nur in form von geld.
> Ich hoffe, ihr bekommt so viel kohle, dass ihr auch klagen könnt.
> Von mir gibt es solange ihr für uns angler tätig seit jeden monat 50,-euro.


bockstark!!!!!!!
#6#6#6#6



> anglerdemo 3.0 anglerdemo@online.de
> konto: Wish , verwendungszweck: "anglerdemo", volksbank ostholstein nord eg
> iban de37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Ørret (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Ach Thomas schreib ruhig laut was du denkst....macht nichts wenn du in den Knast kommst denn da gibt's auch Internet so daß du trotzdem weiter arbeiten kannst:q
Und Spätzle oder wie dat Zeugs heißt wird's da wohl auch ab und zu geben:vik:


----------



## rippi (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Kann man auch dem DAFV Geld spenden? Das wäre ja auch mal cool.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Die nächste ganz schlechte Nachricht:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun scheinen es Verbände und Politik dennoch geschafft zu haben, eine Tür zu den Angelverboten weiter aufgestossen zu haben.
> 
> Denn die nächste ganz schlechte Nachricht kam gerade rein:
> Habe gerade die Information erhalten, dass das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz geändert werden soll in einem die Angelverbote betreffenden Punkt:
> ...


----------



## Koenigsgambit (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

50 cent und nur gegen Übersendung einer höchstamtlich
unterschriebenen Spendenquittung


----------



## Koenigsgambit (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.*

Um keinen falschen Eindruck zu erwecken:
Mein Beitrag #19 versteht sich sich als Antwort/Fortführung
auf Beitrag #17 bezogen auf den DAFV.

Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung.


----------

